
Show HN: ToshiTicket – Concert Tickets on the Blockchain - roesenerm
http://www.toshiticket.com/
======
roesenerm
Hello HN! I created this. This is just a simple ticketing web app that uses
the blockchain as its world ledger. It allows artists to create and distribute
there own tickets. You can purchase tickets directly from the artist or trade
tickets with each other. Most importantly you can see where a ticket was
issued, when it was issued and who issued it. I think using blockchains is the
future of how we distribute value in the world. This is for fun, but I'm open
to ideas on building it out. Thanks!

~~~
deftnerd
The geek in me immediately went to look at the github repo from the github
link at the bottom of the page, but I got a 404.

~~~
roesenerm
Hi thanks for seeing that! I should probably take that link down for now. I'm
working on making the code readable. If you are interested in the underlying
technology. I used a combination of Python, Flask, Colored Coins and
pybitcointools libraries. Check these out here:
[http://coloredcoins.org/](http://coloredcoins.org/)
[https://github.com/vbuterin/pybitcointools](https://github.com/vbuterin/pybitcointools)
If you have any more questions please feel free to ask! I'm open to ideas and
working together.

